# Holiday & Turner without Iguodala



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Derek Bodner of LibertyBallers put this stat up on depressedfan as a comment:



> Jrue is averaging 17.4 points, 8.4 assists, while shooting 49.2% from the field (38.9% from three) in 38 mpg in the 7 games Iguodala has missed. He's averaged 13.3 points, 5.8 assists, shot 41.6% from the field in 33 minutes when Iguodala has played.
> 
> Turner is averaging 13.1 points, 7.7 rebounds, 2.3 assists on 48.5% from the field in 34 minutes per game in those games, while averaging 4.9 points on 36.4% from the field in 21 minutes when Iguodala plays.


LINK

The one thing we know is that any (and all) talk that Holiday and Turner can't play together should be deaded. They have had good games in the same game together. Seven games is a small sample size but it's interesting to see that their performances jump that much.

Maybe the answer is a shooting SF with a low usage rate?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Or the answer is a SF like Thad Young who moves well without the ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That's definitely a possibility. I was going to do a spreadsheet to figure it out but I hate plugging in NBA stats which is probably why I'm not a stat head. Thad has played well in the last three games without Iguodala. Prior to that he was uneven.

The thing about moving Iguodala now is with this achilles problem it lowers his value. If it's still bothering him does that mean there's a chance it could completely go on him in game? That's kinda scary. If I was them I'd put him on the shelf and let him recover and see what the team has without him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing is, currently the Sixers sit in the 8th spot. Amazing stuff, considering they have blown by my count 6 winnable games.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That's the thing with the NBA. So many playoff spots that if you just follow your team and don't see the big picture it can be easy to miss where your team stands. I've honestly missed a ton of non-76ers basketball this season so I didn't know they were 8th until you just said it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

I do like the 76ers, I like their core of Holiday/Turner/Young. Hawes/Speights are decent young bigs, they just need to get rid of Brand/Iggy/Williams. Brand should go, Iggy and Williams could go. 

It's a huge amount of cash with Iggy and Brand, but if there's a way to package both of them in a deal where you get an expiring or young prospects you should go with it. 

Perhaps the Mavs would be interested, Butler + Chandler + something would be great if they could swing it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brand, despite having the bigger contract, isn't as in the way as Iguodala is right now. I think if they move Iguodala having Brand isn't as big of a priority as it was before hand.


----------

